# Nov 6th



## renleg (23 Oct 2006)

Anyone going to St. Jean Nov 6th?


----------



## DirtyDog (23 Oct 2006)

Yep.  Infantry.  You?


----------



## renleg (23 Oct 2006)

med tech.   Intantry was my first choice but my buddy at the recruiting office convinced me to go med as thats what my civi back ground is.  I fly out on the 4th any idea what we get to do till the 6th?


----------



## DirtyDog (23 Oct 2006)

renleg said:
			
		

> med tech.   Intantry was my first choice but my buddy at the recruiting office convinced me to go med as thats what my civi back ground is.  I fly out on the 4th any idea what we get to do till the 6th?



Hmmm, I think I remember reading something in the BMQ enrollment instructions.  Not sure though.  I'm not getting dropped off (I'm only a few hours away near Ottawa) until the afternoon/evening of the 5th.


----------



## ready to go (24 Oct 2006)

Infantry here. There are actually 3 of us coming up from Regina. Apparently we are supposed to do some last minute shopping for personal items before we get to St. Jean. I was also told that the baggage restrictions are 2 50 lb bags and one carry on. 

Do you guys know what time your flight(s) arrive?


----------



## renleg (24 Oct 2006)

I dont get my info till thursday when I sign the dotted line.


----------



## DirtyDog (24 Oct 2006)

renleg said:
			
		

> I dont get my info till thursday when I sign the dotted line.



My enrollment ceremony's tommorow (Wednsday) at 1200.  I got my BMQ info package a couple of weeks ago though.


----------



## ready to go (24 Oct 2006)

Anybody know how to get to CFLRS from the airport or are we all following the joining instructions?


----------



## George Wallace (24 Oct 2006)

ready to go said:
			
		

> ........ or are we all following the joining instructions?



Did you really just ask that?


----------



## Yrys (24 Oct 2006)

Nah, its a mirage, you can erase his post  ;D !


----------



## ready to go (24 Oct 2006)

i was just wondering because if 9 of us are there at the same time there is a free military transport to CFLRS.


----------



## renleg (24 Oct 2006)

I think my plane leave Hamilton ontario at 7am so i think maybe 30 to 45 min to get there? what about you guys?


----------



## krystal (26 Oct 2006)

iam going cook  there are 11 of us flying out from Fredericton at 6:30 so we get into montreal a litle after 7:30 i think. They requested military transport from the airport, so maybe we will all be on a bus together. Although they told us we might have to get a cab, as the bus was not a for sure thing. I just got sworn in today


----------



## gaspasser (26 Oct 2006)

Hello All and welcome to the military family.
Good luck and enjoy your recruit school.
 for this, we fight


----------



## SealofZanza (26 Oct 2006)

See you boys there. I fly out Nov 4th from Regina. I just found out today lol. Sworn in tommorow.

Readytogo I am in Weyburn. I am not sure of my flight I just know its on Sat morning (Nov. 4th) and am getting sworn in tommorow so I assume I will get more info then. When are you going to fly out?

MSN: Kimber_ez@hotmail.com 

Evan Kimber


----------



## renleg (26 Oct 2006)

well plans have changed already lol ... thats the army for you.  so we now leave at 10.45am and it takes 90min to get to montreal so there you have it.  Tey say there are 8 of us but we will have to see sat.


----------



## ready to go (26 Oct 2006)

edit quote:


> for this, we fight


 

Seal they told us about you swearing in. Short notice hey .

Our flight leaves Regina at 1205 and arrives at Trudea Airport in Montreal @ 1810. 

Krystal is your flight arriving @ 0730 or 1930?

Renleg...we'll see you there!


----------



## SealofZanza (26 Oct 2006)

ready to go said:
			
		

> Seal they told us about you swearing in. Short notice hey .



Lol ya, im just excited and nervous about BMQ at the same time. Oh well now to figure out what im bringing and how much of it.


----------



## krystal (26 Oct 2006)

07:30  i am pretty sure its only about an hour flight the plane leaves at O'Dark hundred oops i mean 06:30 lol and we have to be there an hour and 1/2 in advance, they also told us to wait till about 10 am for a bus to come before we start sending for cabs which is apparently 85 dollars from the air port to st jean 

Oh yeah my msn is piper_562@hotmail.com 
if anyone wants to get in touch before we get up there, the more friends you have prior the less you half to make when you get there


----------



## renleg (26 Oct 2006)

Ok so no more handles.  My name is Dan.  Just in case I actually meet you at st jean.


----------



## krystal (26 Oct 2006)

Well I am krystal.. yes i know my forums name is sooo original. I am easy to pick out, i am a cape bretoner  :dontpanic: >.I am so excited about going.. i wish it was less then 10 days


----------



## ready to go (26 Oct 2006)

Well my name is Mike. Born and raised in Regina. This is my life dream!!!
Dan, Krystal, Evan and everybody else...I'm excited to go, but more excited to meet the people I'm going to be going with! 

My msn is mike_galbiati@hotmail.com.


----------



## SealofZanza (27 Oct 2006)

Well here goes my introduction. I am Evan Kimber and I am 20. I spent some time pissing around, moving and doing whatever after I graduated. I was in firefighting but was too anxious to take the long path it is, so left that career and after a year or more I am joining the Infantry so I can do my best to help people cause that is what I have always desired.

See you guys there.

Guess were all teammates now.


----------



## krystal (27 Oct 2006)

Well i am Krystal, i am 21 been trying to get into the air force since i was 17 thats when all my paperwork was started had problems with my pushups due to my wrists. I've always wanted to be in the military and i think its going to be the best job in the world. Other than that... thats actually about it  I am from cape breton living in CFB gagetown with my husband who is EME weapons Tech,and i can't wait to meet all of you!


----------



## renleg (27 Oct 2006)

My Name is Dan....."hello dan"  And I applied on june 21st.  Its 8 days till I leave for bmq....And Im in the CF....

Anyway Im an optician in my civi life. Going reg force as a med tech. Im 31.  Dashingly Handsome and 6' with dark hair and features.  I also have a bit of engineering background aswell just for 
@%$#s and giggles.  Im engaged.  Well thats about all the important info anyway the rest can wait I guess.


----------



## Danjanou (27 Oct 2006)

OK boys and girls this is army.ca not lavalife or adult friend finder.  :


----------



## renleg (27 Oct 2006)

OH come on we are all on leave right now we can chat cant we? Then again maybe im wrong?  anyway no harm right? Felt more like being in AA to me anyways LOL


----------



## krystal (27 Oct 2006)

lol "circle time" ;D


----------



## DirtyDog (27 Oct 2006)

There was about 12 of us that got sworn in a few days ago in Ottawa.  I think most of them will be there (at BMQ).  Me and some buddy's were thinking about staying in Montreal Saturday night but I'm not so sure showing up with a hangover on Sun is such a good idea.

I'll be easy to pick out..... old, short, overweight and thinning hair. ;D

I'm a friendly guy after awhile but I can come across rude since I don't say much until I know someone.


----------



## ready to go (28 Oct 2006)

Danjou you are right, this isn't Lavalife or Adult Friend Finder. This is the first taste of the Canadian Forces for many, if not all of us and I think I speak for more than just myself in saying that we are doing the best we can to find our places. We understand that human nature naturally inspires each of us to find someone to help us through difficult times. This is a transition phase for us, as is it with all recruits. 

I want to make it through BMQ. I also want each and every one of these other men and women beside me (as of 06 Nov 06) to make it too. I don't care if you are short, bald, bad wrists, can't run, can't swim, can't write legibly...whatever. We all signed a contract that requires us to pass this course and the best way to do it is for us to work together starting whenever each of us signed that "dotted line". 

I have high standards: I want to be the best. I want this BMQ group, class, platoon, whatever you call it to be the best to come out of St. Jean. That is my personal mission and I hope it propagates to every one of these recruits as well.

I don't know a lot about the military, that's what BMQ is for, but I do know about teamwork. I know about dedication, courage, perseverance and heart. I might not be the fastest runner or be able to do the most push ups, but I will endure until my body collapses beneath me. 

If this means as much to any of YOU as it does to me...    If not we'll find you a good reason. None of us went through the recruiting process and are flying or driving all the way to St. Jean to go home early. WE ALL PASS!


----------



## Danjanou (28 Oct 2006)

Don’t worry troops just screwing with ya a little bit there.  >

I’t good that you’re starting the bonding process already, it will make thing easier. Enjoy BMQ/SQ  ;D and welcome to the profession of arms.


----------



## renleg (28 Oct 2006)

WOO HOO circle time is back on!!!!!


----------



## Blackwater (28 Oct 2006)

Hi all, my name is Warren and I was offered and accepted a job on October 26th (1 day after my interview ). I get sworn in this Monday at the recruiting centre in Kitchener and I'll be arriving in Montreal next Saturday by train (no fancy flying machine for me).

Anyways, I'm 20 years old, pale, skinny, and really excited about starting bmq. I'll be going reg force as a crewman.

my msn is nazdreg111@hotmail.com

Look forward to meeting you all on the 5th .


----------



## ready to go (30 Oct 2006)

welcome aboard


----------



## gnome123 (31 Oct 2006)

The green giant is brewing in me...  >

haha Congrads.


----------



## FAULK (1 Nov 2006)

Hey All!
My name is Brandon, I'm 23 from North Bay Ontario. I'll be in Saint-jean with you all for the Nov 6th course. I've chosen the career of Military Police. Being in the military and a Policemen has always been a dream of mine and now its becoming reality. The one thing I've learnt from reading these forums and talking to friends who have already done BMQ is that teamwork is the key to success. 
As with everyone, I'm nervous and excited. These next 4 months should be fun and hell at the same time. I'm not very social until I get to know people, but I can't wait to meet you all as I'm sure we'll all become like family.


See you all soon!
Brandon


----------



## renleg (1 Nov 2006)

So everyone packed and ready to go yet?  Anybody taking anything not on the list?  Just wondering.


----------



## krystal (1 Nov 2006)

well i bought extra towels. a P.T Jacket, cause my seasonal jacket is kind of dressy, thats pretty much it, my bag is crammed now 
just have to add in some more dress pants and i am good to go. I am also bringing my cell phone so i can call my husband and family, ( we can use that and laptops after training hours)
How about you?


----------



## fire_guy686 (1 Nov 2006)

krystal said:
			
		

> well i bought extra towels. a P.T Jacket, cause my seasonal jacket is kind of dressy, thats pretty much it, my bag is crammed now
> just have to add in some more dress pants and i am good to go. I am also bringing my cell phone so i can call my husband and family, ( we can use that and laptops after training hours)
> How about you?




Sadly they should issue you towels so you won't need those and P.T stuff they'll issue you all that as well....

Always good for after basic though


The laptops and cell phones after hours suprised me too when my girlfriend went to basic....When I did mine last year you didn't have any of your own personal stuff like CD players,cell phones,laptops etc until after the fourth week when you got priveliges back


----------



## krystal (1 Nov 2006)

fire_guy686 said:
			
		

> Sadly they should issue you towels so you won't need those and P.T stuff they'll issue you all that as well....
> 
> Always good for after basic though
> 
> ...



oh i know lol but my dad recommended bringing extra, so i can leave on set in my locker already folded :


----------



## ready to go (2 Nov 2006)

Ready to go here  Just have to double check things and tie up loose ends around the house.


----------



## renleg (2 Nov 2006)

can we really bring our laptops?


----------



## krystal (2 Nov 2006)

it states it in the joining instructions,on mine anyway oh i forgot to add that i am not taking mine. I would not suggest bringing anything of that value, and i doubt we would have time for it.


----------



## Blackwater (2 Nov 2006)

The cpl who handled my enrollment suggested bringing a couple pairs of civilian clothing (like jeans and stuff). If we get any weekend leaves it would be nice to be able to take a little trip to montreal while not looking like a golfer . So, i'm going to bring two pairs of addition clothing and a cell phone.

Now I just need to pack it all  :'(


----------



## SealofZanza (2 Nov 2006)

Blackwater said:
			
		

> The cpl who handled my enrollment suggested bringing a couple pairs of civilian clothing (like jeans and stuff). If we get any weekend leaves it would be nice to be able to take a little trip to montreal while not looking like a golfer . So, i'm going to bring two pairs of addition clothing and a cell phone.
> 
> Now I just need to pack it all  :'(



Drunk in montreal with the platoon, sounds fun  ;D


----------



## Good2Golf (2 Nov 2006)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Don’t worry troops just screwing with ya a little bit there.  >
> 
> I’t good that you’re starting the bonding process already, it will make thing easier. Enjoy BMQ/SQ  ;D and welcome to the profession of arms.



Danjanou, you're evil...  ;D

Folks, congrats on all of your acceptances into the CF!  Good luck on your training.  I hope things work out for all of you, and you become a valuable member of the Forces team.

Danjanou was just prepping you guys for when it seems like your MCpl isn't happy with anything you do and it seems the fun police are pulling you over after every step you take.  

I have to say, I'm impressed with the spirit and drive of the many young (and in some cases, not-so-young) men and women joining the CF today, in particular given how things are played in the media, etc...  good on each and every one of you.

Just remember, when you feel lousy, like you want to quit and go home and do something else, just remember....there's someone having a harder time of it than you and the sense of accomplishment you'll feel after you graduate is something that you will likely not have experienced in your life.

Once again, good luck and thanks for choosing to serve your country!  

G2G


----------



## tlg (2 Nov 2006)

A buddy of mine that I work with is heading to St. Jean, he didn't say when. You'll know him when you see him, he is the fugliest looking kid around. 

Anyways good luck to you all (still waiting on my call, which reminds me I should try calling THE RECRUITERS)


----------



## ready to go (2 Nov 2006)

> Just remember, when you feel lousy, like you want to quit and go home and do something else, just remember....there's someone having a harder time of it than you and the sense of accomplishment you'll feel after you graduate is something that you will likely not have experienced in your life.



Just want to say that again G2G and add that we can and should lean on each other in those times.

For every dark night there's a bright day after, so keep your head up, stick your chest out-->and handle it  We're all in this together.


----------



## SealofZanza (3 Nov 2006)

ready to go said:
			
		

> Just want to say that again G2G and add that we can and should lean on each other in those times.
> 
> For every dark night there's a bright day after, so keep your head up, stick your chest out-->and handle it  We're all in this together.



This man speaks powerful words of wisdom! See ya saturday Mike.


----------



## DirtyDog (3 Nov 2006)

Right now I'm more worried about tying up all the loose ends here (I still havn't moved all my stuff... which is a lot) and I still have to go shopping for another set of shoes and some PT clothes.

To make things worse, I knocked out half of one of my front teeth the other day, lost my wallet and ID yesterday, and banged my leg up at work.

Really, I'm not worried though.  Feeling the pressure to get everything done around here, but i'm not worried.


----------



## SealofZanza (3 Nov 2006)

DirtyDog said:
			
		

> Right now I'm more worried about tying up all the loose ends here (I still havn't moved all my stuff... which is a lot) and I still have to go shopping for another set of shoes and some PT clothes.
> 
> To make things worse, I knocked out half of one of my front teeth the other day, lost my wallet and ID yesterday, and banged my leg up at work.
> 
> Really, I'm not worried though.  Feeling the pressure to get everything done around here, but i'm not worried.


Sorry too hear about the tooth and ID loss. I know how that feels. I always misplace stuff expecially my wallet. I hope it turns up. Ya I still need PT clothes. I got all my stuff Packed just taking some pictures with friends before I leave. Just going over my list and autobiography, even though its pointless. I am getting really excited now to meet you all and get this through with. Well ttyl guys. Cya soon!


----------



## krystal (3 Nov 2006)

i am going crazy waiting for sunday haha i've been packed for a few days! dont get too much P.T stuff cause we are getting issued stuff. I am just bringing 2 P.T outfits. See you guys on sunday!!


----------



## ready to go (3 Nov 2006)

I kicked a stub of rebar at work the other day (should have wore my steel toes ). My toe is purple and it kills to walk, let alone run. But hey, a little bump along the road makes things interesting  Watch now because I said that the car will break down en route to the airport and I'll miss the plane   Yeah right, the only way I'm NOT getting on that plane tomorrow is if I'm  :skull:!

Don't forget your poppies! See you guys there!


----------



## Blackwater (3 Nov 2006)

That chipped tooth is going to be a pain while in bmq. I've had it happen to a tooth of mine...twice, so I know how you're feeling. Good luck with it!


----------



## Good2Golf (3 Nov 2006)

krystal said:
			
		

> i am going crazy waiting for sunday haha i've been packed for a few days! dont get too much P.T stuff cause we are getting issued stuff. I am just bringing 2 P.T outfits. See you guys on sunday!!



Not sure about quality of current issue running shoes...those are an item I'd bring my own, FWIW.

G2G


----------



## armyvern (3 Nov 2006)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Not sure about quality of current issue running shoes...those are an item I'd bring my own, FWIW.
> 
> G2G



And I would second that. The only one I know who likes those old things is I-6.  >


----------



## krystal (3 Nov 2006)

oh yeah i meant clothes lol  i bought my running shoes


----------

